# Hive found in firewood. Can it be saved?



## Gary B (May 12, 2016)

Just before 4 PM today, my brother in law called me and told me while he was cutting some firewood, he found a hive in a tree after he cut it and asked me to take a look and try to save it. When I got there I found he had cut the tree, and the trunk containing the hive is hung up in another tree. The hive was in a crotch, and the other limb was gone, exposing the hive. 
I am still a newbee. I started last spring and embarked in to this winter with 6 hives. I have never tried to remove a hive from a tree before, and this one has HUGE complications. I'm not sure if it has ANY chance of surviving. 

A couple of the complications involved are:

1) The temperature. We live in Northern New York. It was fairly warm when he cut the tree today (about 34 degrees with a breeze). It is supposed to get down to about 22 tonight, and they are calling for a winter storm tomorrow afternoon. 

2) The tree has been cut. It has the top hung up in another tree, and the cut end is resting on the ground. A good wind will knock it down. I can't leave the tree there. Any chance of me trying to access the hive in the tree will have to include me dropping it on the ground to do so. 

I have heard of people trying to cut out a section of the log to try to save them, but like I said, this hive is exposed now. 

For tonight, I wrapped a couple of winter horse blankets over the opening hoping to allow them to retain some heat. 

Does anyone think these bees have any chance of surviving? I'm looking for any suggestions or experiences that may help in this rescue attempt. I will try to attach a couple pictures to illustrate what I have tried to describe!





















With the storm coming, if I can give the bees any chance of survival, it should probably be done tomorrow. Thanks in advance for any help!


----------



## Fishmaster50 (Apr 30, 2015)

Got one similar to that on Jan first. Wrapped a feed sack over it cuz main entrance was higher up log. Brought it home and put it right beside house to help keep warm. Put fiberglass insulation in some garbage bags and put around it. And put a piece of styrofoam for a roof over them cuz top had a hole in it. Had a few nights in the single digits and still alive. All you can do is try your best for them and hope they make it. Better than not doing nothing. Maybe put Serran wrap around that big area if the have another entrance. Just gotta be creatative. GOOD LUCK!!!


----------



## tech.35058 (Jul 29, 2013)

looks like you done good already.
I would probably ad a layer of plastic around the horse blankets, making sure the bees still have a way to get in & out.
At this point the bees are as well off as they were before the tree was cut. At your convenience, go get the tree section ( wrap it with screen wire or nettting to keep the bees inside during the move), & move it, bees & all to where ever you want it. Install it some where with the combs vertical, as the bees built them. Personally, I would probably try to set the tree in the ground like a post, then try a "Hogan style" trap out next spring. If the tree collapses while you are handling it, however the bees only hope would be for you either to patch up their existing "house" or move them into a hive box.
Good Luck, CE


----------



## bearkarting (Mar 13, 2013)

I would generously cut above and below the cavity. Try and stand the log in the same position it was before cutting. Can you find the other half and rejoin? Nail, ratchet strap, whatever, just keep them dry. Cold doesn't kill but wet does.

Good Luck.

Nothing ventured, Nothing gained.


----------



## whiskers (Aug 28, 2011)

Be really careful, that thing may have stored energy when it wedged itself in there, waiting to spring back at you when you cut into it, it may fall unexpectedly, there's a reason old timers called these situations widow makers. That said, I'd go for them too, just think ahead and stay in a safe uphill position. If you have a machine it might be better to drag it out of there first.

Good luck, and as people often suggest, post pictures.
Bill


----------



## Fishmaster50 (Apr 30, 2015)

This is what I did to the log I got. It's almost 60 here today with lots of activity. Nothing cold for at least a week so maybe some of this weather will come your way.


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

Unless there is alot more comb higher up in the hollow, it looks as if they were on their way out anyways. The population looks quite low. Do what you can and hope for the best.


----------

